# A question



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

I have a question.. Please bear with my English. I already know about opening the banking account in Azores/Portugal and wire transfer money from America bank to Azores/Portugal bank under my family's house if I have to.

Does that mean the bank in Azores/Portugal will send a letter to my family's house to let me know how much amounts I have in the bank ? Since in America, my bank usually sent a letter to me every month to let me know how much amount I have in the bank. In Azores/Portugal, does they do that too ?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Statements are monthly, you have option with Portuguese Bank Accounts to have statements by post in which case they go to the address your account is registered at or to have electronic statements to your Email address, personally I prefer electronic statements


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Statements are monthly, you have option with Portuguese Bank Accounts to have statements by post in which case they go to the address your account is registered at or to have electronic statements to your Email address, personally I prefer electronic statements


Yeah, that's what it is. I am curious, why do you prefer electronic statements to your Email address ?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Less chance of them going missing in the post, quicker, plus I also get PDF notification when I pay/transfer money in or out, less paper easy to file in My Documents, these days i do about 98% of my banking online


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

That makes sense to me. One last question.. A wire transfer from America to Portugal will charge you ?? Should I call my local bank in America about that ?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Where lucky in UK that at least 1 UK bank will transfer money free Santander to Santander, where also lucky that a number of Portuguese banks have free transfer arrangements UK to Portugal.

Can't answer for America but from UK to Portugal a regular transfer from a UK bank to a Portuguese bank will incur a charge, if I am *not* making use of one of the free transfer options available to me then I have accounts with 3 Brokers, I select the one that gives me best rate and do not pay a fee in the UK or Portugal, i can also with these brokers set up regular transfers, you might well have similar options open to you


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Ok, got it. Muito obrigado!


----------

